# Cambridge Autogleam vs Lamborghini Gallardo ************ - 41hrs none stop PT4



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

And lastly.... following on from this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55916

The earth shattering sound was emanating from a lovely orange 57 plate Lamborghini.

The car had JUST been driven straight from the dealers and honestly wasnt that dirty.. Just needed to clean the inner part of the wheels properly.. which was a mission with the MASSIVE ceramic brakes. Car was then covered in Megs Hyper wash foam and left to dwell.










After being pressure rinsed the car was shampooed and rinsed and dried.

Inside the garage the paint was carefully checked and found to be in excellent condition. Just a small area on the roof that was a little bit swirly which was corrected with Menzerna 106FA.

Whole car was treated with ***** HD Cleanse before being waxed with ***** Vintage.

NOTE.. I am in no way associated with or approved by ***** and do not agree with some of their trading methods.. however some of the products they make are pretty damn good and I am happy and proud to continue using them until such a time that i stumble across something better.

Interior was immaculate and just needed a vacuum to get dirt out of the footwells and off the huge expanse of alcantara. The interior Carbon Fibre was also waxed and buffed off.

Not a complicated detail but still time consuming to get it perfect.

I must say another thanks to the owner... second night running i was invited into the house for dinner, roast, yorkshire puds and veg this time.

The finished pics of my new favorite car!


























































Lovely.

I also wanted to make a point of mentioning the stone chip film applied to this car.

This car had all the leading edges covered in Ventureshield. This can be applied by a number of places in the UK i believe but this is now the 3rd car i have seen first hand that has had the film applied by Nick Phelps based in Tring, Heartfordshire. From 6ft is impossible to see it even has any film on atall.










The fitting is really key with these systems and Nick seems to put about as much love and care into making it fit right as I do making sure my details are at a high standard every time.

The Ventureshield is also a much better looking thinner more reflective system than say.. paintshield and even with closer inspection under the lights its still difficult to tell which panels have the film and which dont.

Close up of the bonnet with the film applied










If your looking at getting film applied and what to know who will do a great job i highly recommend dropping Nick a line

[email protected]

And that was it. I arrived home at just before midnight and fell into bed. Cant say i will work this hard again but atleast i can say i did it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

That is one excellent finish on that Lambo - a feat considering how long you worked for! Top man for enduring a long day - 4 stunning results to look back on.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

Blimey what pub do you drink. The contacts you get is madness.

Great work, as on every one


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work man. I'm shattered after doing one! Amazing...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

You really have found the right circle of customers havent you mate! i am VERY jealous :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Clark said:


> You really have found the right circle of customers havent you mate! i am VERY jealous :thumb:


hmm i dont know why... you work on some fancy stuff and have your own nice warm well lit workspace AND dont have to travel.. people come to you!!! now im jealous!

Oh and until i break into the enzo, zonda, veyron group I dont really think you have much to be jealous about.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work the paintwork is glowing

Lambos are one of the few cars you can get away with painting orange and look awesome!!!

Thanks for posting, enjoyed reading all four parts:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The finish on that is stunning 

The Ventureshield looks mightily impressive too!

Now go get some sleep.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Strewth, the Energizer Bunny has nothing on you! Top stuff indeed and the photography is right up there with it :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah im very impressed with the film.... but its not just the film its the way its fitted by Nick in particular.

i also did this car earlier in the week which had just had it fitted.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

another amazing work you got there, again 

very impressive :thumb::thumb:

i think you deserve a well earned rest


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gorgeous  = car and results :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

One word sums it up for me...Stunning!!!!...:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Another amazing job :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

That is just awesome work on all 4 cars...... you lucky, lucky barsteward!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Take a bow fella, those are 4 superb details with excellent write ups and pictures to boot ! :thumb: 

Don't know how much you made and don't really want to but you deserve every single penny of it! With commitment comes reward  :thumb: 

Mark.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Mama Mia! Gorgeous and a great job!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Any more pics of the GT3 RS?? That is my FAVE car  I've not seen the RS in silver, I am pretty sure it is only officially available in green, black or orange (997). Any thoughts guys?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

originally just the colours you mentioned but then white and silver were added.

Those were the only pics though .. sorry


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow the lambo is stunning, plus a quality camera like yours makes all the difference. 

U really do get to work on amazing machines! 

Stunning!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

White and silver added? Really? Thanks for the info


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Just read all the detail's and all i can say is fair play to you mate. I would be dead on my feet if i did what you did.


----------



## darbyweb (Aug 20, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Yeah im very impressed with the film.... but its not just the film its the way its fitted by Nick in particular.


Nick is a massive perfectionest !!

I havent seen him in years - but he used to do a bit of car painting in his spare time - did some Supra bits and a complete Lexus respray for me.

His company specialise in Aerospace scale models, and make some fanstically detailed aircraft models like you see in company HQ's

Oh and last time i saw him he had just bought a new Ferrari - perhaps thats where he got into the film thing.

Dean.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice indeed a lovely car and detail.

Have my first Gallardo booked in for next month and it's black so should be nice and swirly if it's like any of the others I've done for the customer before.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That Lambo is the car for me 

Truly amazing and stunning finish on all your details.

Time for another holiday me thinks after all that


----------



## Deano_Deano (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome. Very inspiring :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there Nath!


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

So jealous , but awsome job.


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

the porsche looks amazing, for me either car will do nicely  in my dream garage


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

a cracking 41 hrs work Nathan, well done, a great detailing master piece and one am I sure members will recognise your dedication for.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks Iain. Im sure any other pro detailer could have aceived those results and done 41 hrs straight.... but they prob have their heads screwed on better and choose not to work for 41hrs!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

is the owner of the lambo looking to adopt a 23 year old child at all? if so pass my details on 

cracking work and the guy seems nice inviting you for evening dinner 2 nights on the run 

nice garden aswell


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That GT3 finishing is ridiculous. How wet!!!!!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Very nice indeed a lovely car and detail.
> 
> Have my first Gallardo booked in for next month and it's black so should be nice and swirly if it's like any of the others I've done for the customer before.


just beware as they have hard paint. the spot i had to polish was like rock.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Im sure any other pro detailer could have aceived those results and done 41 hrs straight.... but they prob have their heads screwed on better and choose not to work for 41hrs!


Another stunner. I bet your gagging to clean an old Mondeo just to break up the monotany

Seriously though another top quality job. And there are more of us out here who haven't screwed their heads on right and book silly work in for silly hours...you're not alone:wall:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> is the owner of the lambo looking to adopt a 23 year old child at all? if so pass my details on
> 
> cracking work and the guy seems nice inviting you for evening dinner 2 nights on the run
> 
> nice garden aswell


oh the garden is a bit of a building site and has been for a few years i gather. But the listed house is now completely modernised and pretty much finished and the swimming pool is all done and planning permission has passed for the new 4 bay garage... so that will hopefully be done when i return


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Damw thats one great machine!, you just made me jalous. Love the sound of that car! :argie:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Stunning finish on another stunning supercar Nathan. What a tough choice the owner must face opening his garage door in the morning and having to decide which toy to bring out to play.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

An epic 41 hours for you and all to the same high consistency!

Great details and dedication mate, I am in awe:thumb:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

job well done mate 

the reason they are kept in good condition from new is that the car comes in a full body cover soon as its built and only gets removed when the car has its pdi.


----------



## SamVx (May 20, 2007)

Great work and a fantastic result! :thumb: 

Hope you got some serious sleep in that night....!


----------

